# Apache2/Perl Problems concerning OTRS

## fosstux

Hi!

FYI: I'm using the following browser: Apache/2.0.49 (Gentoo/Linux) mod_perl/1.99_11 Perl/v5.8.3 mod_ssl/2.0.49 OpenSSL/0.9.7d PHP/4.3.4 Server at www.crparr.net Port 80

I'm currently running mod_perl on this server using the standard startup script.

But OTRS comes with a perl startup script of its own:

```
#! /usr/bin/perl

use strict;

# make sure we are in a sane environment.

$ENV{GATEWAY_INTERFACE} =~ /^CGI-Perl/ or die "GATEWAY_INTERFACE not Perl!";

# --

# set otrs lib path!

# --

use lib "/opt/otrs/";

use lib "/opt/otrs/Kernel/cpan-lib";

# pull in things we will use in most requests so it is read and compiled

# exactly once

#use CGI (); CGI->compile(':all');

use CGI (); CGI->compile(':cgi');

use CGI::Carp ();

use Apache ();

use Apache::DBI ();

Apache::DBI->connect_on_init('DBI:mysql:otrs', 'otrs', 'otrsadmin');

use DBI ();

use DBD::mysql ();

use Kernel::Config;

use Kernel::Config::Modules;

use Kernel::Config::ModulesCustomerPanel;

use Kernel::System::WebRequest;

use Kernel::System::DB;

use Kernel::System::Encode;

use Kernel::System::Auth;

use Kernel::System::Auth::DB;

#use Kernel::System::Auth::LDAP;

use Kernel::System::AuthSession;

use Kernel::System::AuthSession::IPC;

#use Kernel::System::AuthSession::DB;

#use Kernel::System::AuthSession::FS;

use Kernel::System::User;

use Kernel::System::User::Preferences::DB;

use Kernel::System::Permission;

use Kernel::System::User::Preferences::DB;

use Kernel::System::Log;

use Kernel::System::Log::SysLog;

#use Kernel::System::Log::File;

use Kernel::System::Ticket;

use Kernel::System::Ticket::ArticleStorageDB;

#use Kernel::System::Ticket::ArticleStorageFS;

use Kernel::System::Ticket::IndexAccelerator::RuntimeDB;

#use Kernel::System::Ticket::IndexAccelerator::StaticDB;

use Kernel::System::Ticket::Number::DateChecksum;

#use Kernel::System::Ticket::Number::Date;

#use Kernel::System::Ticket::Number::AutoIncrement;

#use Kernel::System::Ticket::Number::Random;

use Kernel::System::Queue;

use Kernel::System::Lock;

use Kernel::System::State;

use Kernel::System::CustomerUser;

#use Kernel::System::CustomerUser::DB;

#use Kernel::System::CustomerUser::LDAP;

use Kernel::System::CustomerGroup;

use Kernel::System::CustomerAuth;

#use Kernel::System::CustomerAuth::DB;

#use Kernel::System::CustomerAuth::LDAP;

use Kernel::System::CheckItem;

use Kernel::System::AutoResponse;

use Kernel::System::Notification;

use Kernel::System::FAQ;

use Kernel::System::Email;

use Kernel::Output::HTML::Generic;

# web agent middle ware modules

use Kernel::Modules::AgentQueueView;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentStatusView;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentMove;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentZoom;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentAttachment;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentTicketPrint;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentTicketLink;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentPlain;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentNote;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentLock;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentPriority;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentFreeText;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentClose;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentPending;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentUtilities;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentCompose;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentForward;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentPreferences;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentMailbox;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentOwner;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentHistory;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentPhone;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentEmail;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentBounce;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentCustomer;

use Kernel::Modules::AgentSpelling;

# web admin middle ware modules

use Kernel::Modules::Admin;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminLog;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminSession;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminSelectBox;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminResponse;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminQueueResponses;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminAttachment;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminResponseAttachment;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminQueue;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminAutoResponse;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminQueueAutoResponse;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminSalutation;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminSignature;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminUser;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminGroup;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminUserGroup;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminSystemAddress;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminPOP3;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminState;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminNotification;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminEmail;

use Kernel::Modules::AdminCustomerUser;

# faq middle ware modules

use Kernel::Modules::FAQ;

use Kernel::Modules::FAQArticle;

use Kernel::Modules::FAQCategory;

use Kernel::Modules::FAQLanguage;

# web customer middle ware modules

use Kernel::Modules::CustomerAttachment;

use Kernel::Modules::CustomerMessage;

use Kernel::Modules::CustomerPreferences;

use Kernel::Modules::CustomerTicketOverView;

use Kernel::Modules::CustomerZoom;

use Kernel::Modules::CustomerFAQ;

# web stats module

use Kernel::Modules::SystemStats;

1;
```

But with it in place Apache does not start!

I get the following error:

```
[Thu May 13 07:04:11 2004] [error] Can't locate Apache/compat.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /opt/otrs/Kernel/cpan-lib /opt/otrs/ /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.3/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.3 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.3/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.3 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.3/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.3 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl . /usr/lib/apache2/ /usr/lib/apache2/lib/perl) at /opt/otrs/Kernel/cpan-lib/CGI.pm line 169.\nCompilation failed in require at /opt/otrs/scripts/apache2-perl-startup.pl line 17.\nBEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /opt/otrs/scripts/apache2-perl-startup.pl line 17.\nCompilation failed in require at (eval 1) line 1.\n

[Thu May 13 07:04:11 2004] [error] Can't load Perl file: /opt/otrs/scripts/apache2-perl-startup.pl for server 192.168.0.2:0, exiting...\n
```

It does not find certain *.pm files. But the filenames change.

Please help.

Thanks

----------

## Chris W

Things to think about:

The complaint probably comes because the module it is looking for is not installed.  Have you run "bin/otrs.checkModules" (as described http://doc.otrs.org/1.2/en/html/install-cli.html#INSTALL-CLI-INSTALL) and installed any highlighted Perl modules?

Are you using mod_perl and is it the correct version for Apache 2?  Mod_perl 1.x was designed for Apache 1.x and AFAIK only ever supported Apache 2 in alpha form.  mod_perl 2.0 supports (requires) Apache 2.

----------

## parida

Hi

i have installed Apache/2.2.21 and perl v5.12.3 in soalris 10 x86 machine.

apache is running fine.

# svcs -a |grep apache2

disabled       Jan_09   svc:/network/http/apache244:apache244

online         14:45:14 svc:/network/http:apache2

i am installing OTRS and edited the httpd.conf file as follows:

#  cat /usr/local/apache2/conf/httpd.conf

#

# This is the main Apache HTTP server configuration file.  It contains the

# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.

# See <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2> for detailed information.

# In particular, see

# <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/directives.html>

# for a discussion of each configuration directive.

#

# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding

# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure

# consult the online docs. You have been warned.

#

# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many

# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the

# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin

# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "logs/foo_log"

# with ServerRoot set to "/usr/local/apache2" will be interpreted by the

# server as "/usr/local/apache2/logs/foo_log".

#

# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's

# configuration, error, and log files are kept.

#

# Do not add a slash at the end of the directory path.  If you point

# ServerRoot at a non-local disk, be sure to point the LockFile directive

# at a local disk.  If you wish to share the same ServerRoot for multiple

# httpd daemons, you will need to change at least LockFile and PidFile.

#

ServerRoot "/usr/local/apache2"

#

# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or

# ports, instead of the default. See also the <VirtualHost>

# directive.

#

# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to

# prevent Apache from glomming onto all bound IP addresses.

#

#Listen 12.34.56.78:80

Listen <IP of my server>:80

#

# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

#

# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you

# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the

# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.

# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need

# to be loaded here.

#

# Example:

# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so

#

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_dbd_module modules/mod_authn_dbd.so

LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_owner_module modules/mod_authz_owner.so

LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule auth_digest_module modules/mod_auth_digest.so

LoadModule dbd_module modules/mod_dbd.so

LoadModule dumpio_module modules/mod_dumpio.so

LoadModule reqtimeout_module modules/mod_reqtimeout.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module modules/mod_ext_filter.so

LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so

LoadModule filter_module modules/mod_filter.so

LoadModule substitute_module modules/mod_substitute.so

LoadModule deflate_module modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule log_forensic_module modules/mod_log_forensic.so

LoadModule logio_module modules/mod_logio.so

LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule cern_meta_module modules/mod_cern_meta.so

LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule ident_module modules/mod_ident.so

LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule version_module modules/mod_version.so

LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so

LoadModule asis_module modules/mod_asis.so

LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so

LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

LoadModule imagemap_module modules/mod_imagemap.so

LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so

LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule proxy_module       modules/mod_proxy.so

LoadModule proxy_module       modules/mod_proxy_http.so

LoadModule perl_module modules/mod_perl.so

<IfModule !mpm_netware_module>

<IfModule !mpm_winnt_module>

#

# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run

# httpd as root initially and it will switch.

#

# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.

# It is usually good practice to create a dedicated user and group for

# running httpd, as with most system services.

#

User webservd

Group webservd

</IfModule>

</IfModule>

# 'Main' server configuration

#

# The directives in this section set up the values used by the 'main'

# server, which responds to any requests that aren't handled by a

# <VirtualHost> definition.  These values also provide defaults for

# any <VirtualHost> containers you may define later in the file.

#

# All of these directives may appear inside <VirtualHost> containers,

# in which case these default settings will be overridden for the

# virtual host being defined.

#

#

# ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be

# e-mailed.  This address appears on some server-generated pages, such

# as error documents.  e.g. admin@your-domain.com

#

#ServerAdmin you@example.com

ServerAdmin otrs@<IP of my server>

#

# ServerName gives the name and port that the server uses to identify itself.

# This can often be determined automatically, but we recommend you specify

# it explicitly to prevent problems during startup.

#

# If your host doesn't have a registered DNS name, enter its IP address here.

#

#ServerName www.example.com:80

ServerName <IP of my server>:80

#

# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your

# documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but

# symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.

#

#DocumentRoot "/usr/local/apache2/htdocs"

DocumentRoot "/opt/otrs/var/httpd/htdocs"

#

# Each directory to which Apache has access can be configured with respect

# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that

# directory (and its subdirectories).

#

# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of

# features.

#

<Directory />

    Options FollowSymLinks

    AllowOverride None

    Order deny,allow

    Deny from all

</Directory>

#

# Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow

# particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as

# you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it

# below.

#

#

# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.

#

#<Directory "/usr/local/apache2/htdocs">

<Directory "/opt/otrs/var/httpd/htdocs">

    #

    # Possible values for the Options directive are "None", "All",

    # or any combination of:

    #   Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks SymLinksifOwnerMatch ExecCGI MultiViews

    #

    # Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"

    # doesn't give it to you.

    #

    # The Options directive is both complicated and important.  Please see

    # http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#options

    # for more information.

    #

    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

    #

    # AllowOverride controls what directives may be placed in .htaccess files.

    # It can be "All", "None", or any combination of the keywords:

    #   Options FileInfo AuthConfig Limit

    #

    AllowOverride None

    #

    # Controls who can get stuff from this server.

    #

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

#

# DirectoryIndex: sets the file that Apache will serve if a directory

# is requested.

#

<IfModule dir_module>

    DirectoryIndex index.html

</IfModule>

#

# The following lines prevent .htaccess and .htpasswd files from being

# viewed by Web clients.

#

<FilesMatch "^\.ht">

    Order allow,deny

    Deny from all

    Satisfy All

</FilesMatch>

#

# ErrorLog: The location of the error log file.

# If you do not specify an ErrorLog directive within a <VirtualHost>

# container, error messages relating to that virtual host will be

# logged here.  If you *do* define an error logfile for a <VirtualHost>

# container, that host's errors will be logged there and not here.

#

ErrorLog "logs/error_log"

#

# LogLevel: Control the number of messages logged to the error_log.

# Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,

# alert, emerg.

#

LogLevel warn

<IfModule log_config_module>

    #

    # The following directives define some format nicknames for use with

    # a CustomLog directive (see below).

    #

    LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined

    LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

    <IfModule logio_module>

      # You need to enable mod_logio.c to use %I and %O

      LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" %I %O" combinedio

    </IfModule>

    #

    # The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format).

    # If you do not define any access logfiles within a <VirtualHost>

    # container, they will be logged here.  Contrariwise, if you *do*

    # define per-<VirtualHost> access logfiles, transactions will be

    # logged therein and *not* in this file.

    #

    CustomLog "logs/access_log" common

    #

    # If you prefer a logfile with access, agent, and referer information

    # (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive.

    #

    #CustomLog "logs/access_log" combined

</IfModule>

<IfModule alias_module>

    #

    # Redirect: Allows you to tell clients about documents that used to

    # exist in your server's namespace, but do not anymore. The client

    # will make a new request for the document at its new location.

    # Example:

    # Redirect permanent /foo http://www.example.com/bar

    #

    # Alias: Maps web paths into filesystem paths and is used to

    # access content that does not live under the DocumentRoot.

    # Example:

    # Alias /webpath /full/filesystem/path

Alias /otrs/ "/opt/otrs/bin/cgi-bin/"

    #

    # If you include a trailing / on /webpath then the server will

    # require it to be present in the URL.  You will also likely

    # need to provide a <Directory> section to allow access to

    # the filesystem path.

    #

    # ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts.

    # ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that

    # documents in the target directory are treated as applications and

    # run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the

    # client.  The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias

    # directives as to Alias.

    #

    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/usr/local/apache2/cgi-bin/"

</IfModule>

#<IfModule cgid_module>

    #

    # ScriptSock: On threaded servers, designate the path to the UNIX

    # socket used to communicate with the CGI daemon of mod_cgid.

    #

    #Scriptsock logs/cgisock

#Alias /otrs-web "/opt/otrs/var/httpd/htdocs"

#ScriptAlias /otrs "/opt/otrs/bin/cgi-bin"

#Order deny,allow

#Allow from all

#Options +ExecCGI

#AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl

#</IfModule>

#<IfModule cgi_module>

#Alias /otrs-web "/opt/otrs/var/httpd/htdocs"

#ScriptAlias /otrs "/opt/otrs/bin/cgi-bin"

#</IfModule>

#

# "/usr/local/apache2/cgi-bin" should be changed to whatever your ScriptAliased

# CGI directory exists, if you have that configured.

#

#<Directory "/opt/otrs/bin/cgi-bin">

#AllowOverride None

#Options +ExecCGI -Includes

#Order allow,deny

#Allow from all

#</Directory>

#<Directory "/opt/otrs/var/httpd/htdocs">

#AllowOverride None

#Order allow,deny

#Allow from all

#</Directory>

#<Directory "/usr/local/apache2/cgi-bin">

#    AllowOverride None

#    Options None

#    SetHandler cgi-script

#    Order allow,deny

#    Allow from all

#</Directory>

#

# DefaultType: the default MIME type the server will use for a document

# if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.

# If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is

# a good value.  If most of your content is binary, such as applications

# or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to

# keep browsers from trying to display binary files as though they are

# text.

#

DefaultType text/plain

<IfModule mime_module>

    #

    # TypesConfig points to the file containing the list of mappings from

    # filename extension to MIME-type.

    #

    TypesConfig conf/mime.types

    #

    # AddType allows you to add to or override the MIME configuration

    # file specified in TypesConfig for specific file types.

    #

    #AddType application/x-gzip .tgz

    #

    # AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers uncompress

    # information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.

    #

    #AddEncoding x-compress .Z

    #AddEncoding x-gzip .gz .tgz

    #

    # If the AddEncoding directives above are commented-out, then you

    # probably should define those extensions to indicate media types:

    #

    AddType application/x-compress .Z

    AddType application/x-gzip .gz .tgz

    #

    # AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers":

    # actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server

    # or added with the Action directive (see below)

    #

    # To use CGI scripts outside of ScriptAliased directories:

    # (You will also need to add "ExecCGI" to the "Options" directive.)

    #

    #AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

    # For type maps (negotiated resources):

    #AddHandler type-map var

    #

    # Filters allow you to process content before it is sent to the client.

    #

    # To parse .shtml files for server-side includes (SSI):

    # (You will also need to add "Includes" to the "Options" directive.)

    #

    #AddType text/html .shtml

    #AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml

</IfModule>

#

# The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the

# contents of the file itself to determine its type.  The MIMEMagicFile

# directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.

#

#MIMEMagicFile conf/magic

#

# Customizable error responses come in three flavors:

# 1) plain text 2) local redirects 3) external redirects

#

# Some examples:

#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo."

#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html

#ErrorDocument 404 "/cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl"

#ErrorDocument 402 http://www.example.com/subscription_info.html

#

#

# MaxRanges: Maximum number of Ranges in a request before

# returning the entire resource, or 0 for unlimited

# Default setting is to accept 200 Ranges

#MaxRanges 0

#

# EnableMMAP and EnableSendfile: On systems that support it,

# memory-mapping or the sendfile syscall is used to deliver

# files.  This usually improves server performance, but must

# be turned off when serving from networked-mounted

# filesystems or if support for these functions is otherwise

# broken on your system.

#

#EnableMMAP off

#EnableSendfile off

# Supplemental configuration

#

# The configuration files in the conf/extra/ directory can be

# included to add extra features or to modify the default configuration of

# the server, or you may simply copy their contents here and change as

# necessary.

# Server-pool management (MPM specific)

#Include conf/extra/httpd-mpm.conf

# Multi-language error messages

#Include conf/extra/httpd-multilang-errordoc.conf

# Fancy directory listings

#Include conf/extra/httpd-autoindex.conf

# Language settings

#Include conf/extra/httpd-languages.conf

# User home directories

#Include conf/extra/httpd-userdir.conf

# Real-time info on requests and configuration

#Include conf/extra/httpd-info.conf

# Virtual hosts

#Include conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf

# Local access to the Apache HTTP Server Manual

#Include conf/extra/httpd-manual.conf

# Distributed authoring and versioning (WebDAV)

#Include conf/extra/httpd-dav.conf

# Various default settings

#Include conf/extra/httpd-default.conf

# Secure (SSL/TLS) connections

#Include conf/extra/httpd-ssl.conf

#

# Note: The following must must be present to support

#       starting without SSL on platforms with no /dev/random equivalent

#       but a statically compiled-in mod_ssl.

#

<IfModule ssl_module>

SSLRandomSeed startup builtin

SSLRandomSeed connect builtin

</IfModule>

Include /opt/otrs/scripts/apache2-httpd.include.conf

installed mod_perl

but when i run http://localhost/otrs/installer.pl in the browser, it opens the scripting page (shows the content of the file installer.pl in the browser).

I am stuck where is the error.

Please help!

----------

